
Chinese censors incinerate entire run of a kickstarted RPG sourcebook - mreome
https://boingboing.net/2019/03/25/the-sassoon-files.html
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Burning books has particular significance in China since 231 BCE. [1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burning_of_books_and_burying_o...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burning_of_books_and_burying_of_scholars)

------
londons_explore
Is there any proof of this?

Sounds like there might be some dishonesty going on, either with the
Kickstarter campaign (to cover up a delay) or with the printing company.

If these were destined for export, I can't imagine Chinese censors caring
about the contents.

------
partomniscient
A minor setback for Cthulhu's world domination. Still not as bad as being
raided by the Secret Service. [1]

[1] [http://www.sjgames.com/SS/](http://www.sjgames.com/SS/)

